# Magloire traded to Memphis?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

There are rumors from Memphis that Magloire has been traded to Memphis along with Speedy Claxton for Lorenzen Wright and Shane Battier. 



Here's a link to the thread in the Grizzlies forum: http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=186738


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> There are rumors from Memphis that Magloire has been traded to Memphis along with Speedy Claxton for Lorenzen Wright and Shane Battier.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the thread in the Grizzlies forum: http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=186738


I don't know about this. Wright is a drop off in terms of production compared to Magolire in my mind but Battier would be a nice pick up.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

kamego said:


> I don't know about this. Wright is a drop off in terms of production compared to Magolire in my mind but Battier would be a nice pick up.



Wright would be a one-year stop gap to fill in for Magloire, because Wright's on an expiring contract for almost 8 million. The reports that the Memphis fans are hearing is saying that it would be David West instead of Speedy Claxton. 


There aren't any links or stories written about this on ESPN.com or Hoopshype, so stay tuned.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Wright would be a one-year stop gap to fill in for Magloire, because Wright's on an expiring contract for almost 8 million. The reports that the Memphis fans are hearing is saying that it would be David West instead of Speedy Claxton.
> 
> 
> There aren't any links or stories written about this on ESPN.com or Hoopshype, so stay tuned.


I just don't know if I like NO losing Magolire here because he is a good center and thats just so hard to come by.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

kamego said:


> I just don't know if I like NO losing Magolire here because he is a good center and thats just so hard to come by.



I agree. I'm not on the Shane Battier bandwagon, but there's no doubt he's an upgrade over George Lynch. There's also no doubt that Lorenzen Wright is a downgrade from Magloire.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Somehow I think this is BS- Battier? Can't the Hornets do any better?


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Somehow I think this is BS- Battier? Can't the Hornets do any better?


 IMO, Battier would be a great fit next to Smith. Battier is a smart, high work ethic basketball player who plays good defense and always hustles. He doesn't put the ball in the basket all the much, but he does all the little things out there on the court that makes the team better. I like Radmanovic (save that ugly hair last playoffs), but he's another scorer with average defense and the Hornets just signed a great shooter (Macas).


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think it would be a good trade for the Hornets. Magloire is now rarely healthy. Battier is younger (I am pretty sure at least) and can really become the leader for this team. I have always thought that Battier's production has not been where it should becausee of the depth in Memphis. So if this deal is true, I think NO should do it. Plus Wright is not a bad center by any means.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

WTChan said:


> Somehow I think this is BS- Battier? Can't the Hornets do any better?


New Orleans was willing to do Baron Davis for Shane Battier and Jake Tsakalidis last season.

Battier is an above-average player, but he's easily one of the top community guys in the entire league. Don't underestimate the power of community relations.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I never trade a C for a SF though. It's a lot easier find a guy like Shane then it is like Magloire.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

they are getting ready for greg oden


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I just think trading a top 5 C (Shaq, Yao, Z, Wallace, Magloire) for a role player like Battier is a huge downgrade- I'm pushing for Magloire for Radmanovic.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

WTChan said:


> I just think trading a top 5 C (Shaq, Yao, Z, Wallace, Magloire) for a role player like Battier is a huge downgrade- I'm pushing for Magloire for Radmanovic.


I wouldn't trade him for Rodman


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> they are getting ready for greg oden


It sure does seem like it. Maybe they know something about next year's lottery that we don't lol


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I sorta half like the trade.

Battier is in my mind a player that has a little left to tap and I think Magloire's weaknesses will be exposed in the West. I like Magloire a lot but I feel that its only a matter of time before he either jumps ship or that we find that he isnt exactly as strong as we think he is.

The only thing is Lorenzen is defenitly a downgrade and I still think we need the big bodies in our division that has Yao, Dirk and Duncan...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

kamego said:


> I wouldn't trade him for Rodman


I always thought it was Radman, not Rodman. :whoknows:

It's not a bad deal in my mind for the Hornets, wasn't Magloire unhappy anyway? Maybe they can go and turn Lorenzen Wright's expiring contract into something.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I always thought it was Radman, not Rodman. :whoknows:
> 
> It's not a bad deal in my mind for the Hornets, wasn't Magloire unhappy anyway? Maybe they can go and turn Lorenzen Wright's expiring contract into something.


Thats the way I think about it...If he is going to jump ship when his contract ends and not give us 100% while he is here than maybe Lorenzen _is_ better. Player vs player Magloire wins hands down but deal vs deal its not so cut and dried.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

You guys are underrating Wright.... He is better than Olowokandi :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

kamego said:


> I wouldn't trade him for Rodman


Do you prefer Shane Battier over Radmanovic?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I still haven't seen any articles about this on ESPN or Hoopshype, so I'm skeptical about it. 


I think it would be a pretty solid deal for New Orleans, but the Hornets would have to use the cap space from Wright's expiring contract in a meaningful way. I like Lorenzen Wright too. He's a pretty solid big man, it's just that he's not a shot blocker and he doesn't have a great post game.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

WTChan said:


> Do you prefer Shane Battier over Radmanovic?


I prefer Radmanovic! He was a 6th - man - award contender and can really shoot the ball! We would need some guys like him who can shoot the 3!


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> I prefer Radmanovic! He was a 6th - man - award contender and can really shoot the ball! We would need some guys like him who can shoot the 3!


I dunno. With streaky shooters in JR and now Macca already on the wings, I think Radman wouldn't be as great a gain as Battier would be.

Battier is really the sort of guy this team needs right now. One, he's a SF, and a guy that doesn't need the rock in his hands to make things happen. He's the perfect compliment player to flashy players like JR and Paul. Secondly, he'd be the heir apparent to PJ in terms of leadership to this team. PJ isn't going to be around forever, and a young team like this really needs a guy like Shane around.

He was the heart and soul of the Grizzlies, and I'm sure he can do likewise here.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I think this trade is ok... but it's sad that I don't like Battier at all


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Battier brings defense to the team, while Radmanovic brings range, slashing, and defense (1.5 spg last year or the year before, don't remember)


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

WTChan said:


> Battier brings defense to the team, while Radmanovic brings range, slashing, and defense (1.5 spg last year or the year before, don't remember)


Kidding? Steals don't always translate into "good defense." Defense is the biggest hole in Radmanovic's game right now. He's known leaguewide as a sieve.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Kidding? Steals don't always translate into "good defense." Defense is the biggest hole in Radmanovic's game right now. He's known leaguewide as a sieve.


Yeah that's true! But he could turn into a 15+ pts / game scorer in New Orleans! I think his scoring abilities are better than Battier's, but Battier is more of a leader!


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> I think it would be a good trade for the Hornets. Magloire is now rarely healthy. Battier is younger (I am pretty sure at least) and can really become the leader for this team.


 Rarely healthy? Last year was the first injury of his career and it was a broken/dislocated finger (nothing chronic). They are the same age (Magloire about 3 months older).


----------

